# Thoughts On The (Ebay) "super-Cooler" 12V Fridge Fan?



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

*Does anyone have any experience with this (or a similarly designed) Refrigerator Fan?

Super Cooler Fridge Fan

It gets rave reviews. Says it keeps the fridge at a more even temperature; and it's also supposed to significantly reduce initial "cool-down" time. I just thought it seemed like an ingenious little design...so I bought it. I mean, with my metal fabrication / wiring skills, I could've made one, but for a measly $15.00 I thought I'd give it a try. I'm installing it tomorrow, so I'll post a mini-review then.

Just wondering who else has used this fan and what their impressions were.









*


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The concept is sound but I have reservations about that kind of unit. The fan is actually a computer hard drive cooler. They usually use cheap fans that wear out quickly. I put one in my son's computer and both fans froze and died within six months. I did a lot of research into this type of fan and finally made my own from a high quality computer fan with variable speed control. When it is set on low speed it does a great job circulating the air but is nearly impossible to hear. See the attached link for my build.

Fridge fan


----------



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> The concept is sound but I have reservations about that kind of unit. The fan is actually a computer hard drive cooler. They usually use cheap fans that wear out quickly. I put one in my son's computer and both fans froze and died within six months. I did a lot of research into this type of fan and finally made my own from a high quality computer fan with variable speed control. When it is set on low speed it does a great job circulating the air but is nearly impossible to hear. See the attached link for my build.
> 
> Fridge fan


Good info. Thanks for the link!

I knew they were just a couple of computer CPU fans, but like I said, it was only $15.00--if nothing else, it goves me an idea from which to fabricate my own Super-Duper Fridge Cooler Fan later on...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I purchased the exact same item and am currently using it. I found that it does keep the fridge more even in temperature and helps reduce the amount of condensation on the fins. I modified the fan slightly to put some clamping type door clasps on the four corners to have it grip the fins. I noticed this year (second year) that the fans seem to be louder than I remembered. I do hear a constant hum from the fridge. Over all, I give it a 7.
bbwb


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the unit, works great, does keep a more constant and even temp. So far it is holding up well. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------

